# How big is your "Ignore List"



## J.R. (Jun 29, 2013)

CR Backup Admin posted this thread a few days back regarding the option of setting up an ignore list - 

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=15495.0

I'm just wondering as to how many of the CR universe have set up an ignore list? If yes, what is the number of posters you have ignored? 

My list reads ZERO right now. Used to be a fair few, but I have removed them from the ignore list subsequently.


----------



## Click (Jun 29, 2013)

Empty


----------



## AmbientLight (Jun 29, 2013)

Same here: Empty


----------



## verysimplejason (Jun 29, 2013)

Zero. Opinions are just like that, opinions. There's no reason to take other's opinions seriously. Rather, I respect more those people who back up their words with their photos rather than with gadgets and aren't afraid to show them here. To each his own, I'd always say.


----------



## shutterwideshut (Jun 29, 2013)

Nil. I joined this forum with an open mind to learn and share ideas. There's no need take anything personal and I do respect other people's opinion although it may contradict with mine. After all, life is so short.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 29, 2013)

shutterwideshut said:


> Nil. I joined this forum with an open mind to learn and share ideas. There's no need take anything personal and I do respect other people's opinion although it may contradict with mine. After all, life is so short.



+1


----------



## brett b (Jun 29, 2013)

shutterwideshut said:


> Nil. I joined this forum with an open mind to learn and share ideas. There's no need take anything personal and I do respect other people's opinion although it may contradict with mine. After all, life is so short.



Me too!


----------



## pedro (Jun 29, 2013)

empty. the folk here are quite nice and helpful.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jun 29, 2013)

None.

Sometimes I enjoy reading a militant, rambling rant. Mostly however, really great stuff here.


----------

